# Lump behind her ear



## nicolehedgie (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi, posed this on chins & hedgies as well, so my apologies if you've already seen it..trying to cover all bases...

Hi everyone,

As some may know poor Thistle has been through a lot the last few months with a nasty leg infection. She is on baytril and doxycycline and they finally seem to be doing the trick, leg is healing. She's 3.5 years old, eating, drinking, pooping, peeing normally and runs on the floor like a hog on a mission (hasn't had her wheel due to the leg infection).

So tonight I was checking her for mites (have something biting me right now so hoping they aren't affecting her) and instead found a lump behind her ear with what appears to be a scab on it. The lump isn't huge by any means, but large enough to be easily noticeable. Tried to get a photo but that wasn't happening. It's right in her quills, right next to where the quills meet the fur. How worried should I be? I remember when she was quilling she got something similar and it went away, scab flaked off. 

I know it's hard without a pic but any ideas would be helpful! I'm going to the vet tomorrow for a bandage change and I'll get her to take a look when she's under anesthetic but they admittedly don't see a lot of hedgehogs and I've found you guys are the best source of info! 
__________________
Thanks!
Nicole & Thistle


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

A scab on the back of the ear like that makes me think it might be from her scratching. Is it kinda raised up a sliver but flat at the same time? I haven't had this happen to my hedgehog but a few years ago when we were working on figuring out what flea treatment was gonna work better for our new dog, she got a scab on the back of her ear from scratching with her hind leg. I was able to clean it up and tend to it easily but it seems like this would be hard to do with a hedgehog because they aren't as accommodating. I remember the scab looked circular but when I got it cleaned up it ended up being a scratch. Just a thought though and hopefully at the vets tomorrow you'll find out its nothing to worry about.


----------

